# Για τους γαλλομαθείς...



## Aurelia (Oct 2, 2009)

Μια επομπή του καναλιού της Γαλλικής Βουλής για την Ελλάδα

http://www.lcpan.fr/emission/72710/video

:)


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2009)

Εγώ έμαθα κάτι που δεν ήξερα: το σλόγκαν «Merry Crisis and a Happy New Fear», που το φιλοξενεί μέχρι και η Wikipedia.

Το τι έμαθαν οι Γάλλοι είναι μια άλλη υπόθεση.


----------



## Costas (Oct 4, 2009)

Εμένα πάλι με είχε εκφράσει πολύ το παρακάτω σύνθημα:






Στα Δεκεμβριανά, πάντως, γράφτηκαν πολλά συνθήματα στα αγγλικά, με αποδέκτη το παγκόσμιο κοινό.


----------

